# Results



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Do any of you know if we can get a copy of my DH SA results from RFC, we are with Dr Williamson, my DH has had two tests, one in Dec 09 and then again in Mar 10 - we were never given the exact results just told low count.

My DH wants to get tested again to see if his count as got any better, i was going to book a SA with origin but even if we get the results i wont have anything to compare them to as i dont have a copy of the last two tests.

Can you request a copy of the results, has anybody ever done this?


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

pm on its way i hope


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Emma, your a wee star!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babyd

YOu should be able to get results, i had been considering origin and they had said we could request them to save his sa being done again.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Jilly - ive e-mailed them so just waiting on reply.  I'll be sure to let you all now how its goes - Fingers Crossed!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Girls

Just to let you know, i got a reply back and i can get a copy of the results - just have to get DH to write to them and send a cheque for £10 - so happy days!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

that was quick   

the greedy pigs though!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

lol.... very true Emma

How are you hun?  How are you getting on with the accupunture?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats great Babyd, £10 times are def hard in the trusts to charge that for a print off.


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi 
Sorry to resurrect an old thread..
The waiting game is getting a bit too much for me now   so I think we might try Origins before our NHS offer.
DH has had a couple of SA done, results should be with RFC. Can I ask which email did you use to ask about getting copies of results?
I presume all record are kept with RFC even though we seen consultant privately, or could I try the consultants secretary?
It gets all very confusing  
Thanks


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Jo-Ley

The wait is awful, as if having to do this isnt bad enough we have to endure a stupid waiting list, that seems to take a lifetime.  I know how you feel.  

I e-mailed the manager at RFC, i will pm you her e-mail address.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jo-Ley

I would try both, ring the rfc and if thats fails ring the secretary. The results should be on the lab link so you even try the nursing staff 2.

Hope this helps

Jillyhen


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Thanks ladies,

Thanks for pm babydreams282 .. will get things moving, hopefully save us some money at Origins. Admin is crazy at RFC..only got our letter of confirmation that we are on waiting list in February, 5months after signing forms !!!
Wait is soooo tough, 
Nearly there for you Babydreams282 ..
Jillyhen great to see well underway.

Jo-Ley


----------

